# Jaw surgery in Europe



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 8, 2019)

I need double jaw surgery to fix my subhuman lower third. My budget is around 20k.
Who should I consult?


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 8, 2019)

You’re budget is too low but: Zarrinbal, Triaca, Brusco, Raffiani and Alfaro.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 8, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> You’re budget is too low but: Zarrinbal, Triaca, Brusco, Raffiani and Alfaro.


Which ones are more focused on the aesthetics ?


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 8, 2019)

NCT said:


> Which ones are more focused on the aesthetics ?



All of them are aesthetically focused, but I guess Dr. Z is probably the best. Unless you want Sailer who is without a doubt the most aesthetically focused but costs more than $100k+.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 8, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> All of them are aesthetically focused, but I guess Dr. Z is probably the best. Unless you want Sailer who is without a doubt the most aesthetically focused but costs more than $100k+.


Sailer had some impressive b/a but im too poor right now. Ill try ti contact Z and see.
Anyone here had jawsurgery with him?


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 8, 2019)

dr z probably operated around over 100 incels by now.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 8, 2019)

Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio

Search "ortognatica Roma"


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 8, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"









he needs an appointment with dr z


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 8, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"


Thank god my maxilla is forward. Recovery sounds like it sucked


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 8, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> All of them are aesthetically focused, but I guess Dr. Z is probably the best. Unless you want Sailer who is without a doubt the most aesthetically focused but costs more than $100k+.


Jaw surgery costs more than a fucking 100k? Holy shit.


----------



## Reoreyh (Aug 8, 2019)

What kind of jaw surgery are we talking here? BSSO/Bimax isn't anywhere near that in Leafland.


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 8, 2019)

Sailer does like a whole face makeover for 100k, it includes more than a BSSO/BiMax I think, also includes jaw angle augmentation and mid face.








Went to famous surgeon. Brutal expensive


I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can...




looksmax.org


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 8, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"


I've heard you mention him before.
10k for double jaw + genio?
seems better than dr z who has upped his prices.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"


Could you pm me the b/a ? even censored


----------



## Miro Chad (Aug 9, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> I've heard you mention him before.
> 10k for double jaw + genio?
> seems better than dr z who has upped his prices.


when did he upped his prices?


----------



## UglyMan (Aug 9, 2019)

NCT said:


> Which ones are more focused on the aesthetics ?


Do you know anyone who does upper jaw surgery?


LDNPari said:


> You’re budget is too low but: Zarrinbal, Triaca, Brusco, Raffiani and Alfaro.


Do you know anyone who does upper jaw surgery?


----------



## wristcel (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"


Holy shit, he offers 'surgery first', too! Would that also be 10k? (and is that US dollars?!)


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Holy shit, he offers 'surgery first', too! Would that also be 10k? (and is that US dollars?!)


Yes, the price is always 10k, i had surgery First
Even if you have to wear the braces, the total price is 10k


Here the results
In the first pic you can see how nostrils became larger..then I made a rhino for nostrils+tip but the nose is still bigger than the ideal nose, so in 2020 I will have a second rhino with a top tier surgeon in Turkey, I still don't know the name


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yes, the price is always 10k, i had surgery First
> Even if you have to wear the braces, the total price is 10k
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh
If you consider your lower third in the before pics as subhuman mine is not even classificable.


----------



## wristcel (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yes, the price is always 10k, i had surgery First
> Even if you have to wear the braces, the total price is 10k
> 
> 
> ...


So sick, dude. I hope you slay every night now.

I put ofF jaw surgery ages ago due to cost, but legit considering it now (was looking into just genioplasty before)

In the first pic (with the before and afters) are the afters before your rhinoplasty? Or after? your nose looks smaller in profile in the 'afters'

Bit concerned about the nose because mine is already massive with huge wide nostrils lol

I might send you some pics if that's ok


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2019)

Of course it's before the rhino lol

Here after rhino (in real life it's too big, 95% of White males have a smaller nose than me)

(the lips look asimmetric cuz I did a weird facial expression)

Btw I'm still incel, in 2020 I will do orbital rim implants+rhino+lip lift, to become average looking

https://looksmax.org/threads/ive-been-ghosted-by-this-subhuman-girl.29678/


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Btw I'm still incel, in 2020 I will do orbital rim implants+rhino+lip lift, to become average looking


Nigga


----------



## wristcel (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Of course it's before the rhino lol



It looks a lot smaller in profile. I guess a result of the maxilla moving forward??



medialcanthuscel said:


> Btw I'm still incel, in 2020 I will do orbital rim implants+rhino+lip lift, to become average looking



Wow. I thought you'd be slaying a little bit? (although everyone's definition if 'incel' is different. In my mind you need to be a virgin to be incel, but loads of people call themselves incel because they can't get laid whenever they want with whoever they want lol). You look at least average tbh. I'm uglier than you by a fair bit, but i've slayed a few

Also, how old are you and how can you afford all this shit?!!

I'm thinking so hard now about aborting my idea of genio and rhino and looking into jaw surgery with that dude


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2019)

I sealed off in my room for 10 months to persuade my parents to pay the 10k. They even sent me to a psychologist. Being an ugly male and having bluepilled parents is very sad.
For the next surgeries I will pay with my wageslaving money.
And yes, go to Rome and do the bimax. Genio alone is cope


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 9, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> I've heard you mention him before.
> 10k for double jaw + genio?
> seems better than dr z who has upped his prices.



i remember when his price for simply double jaw where 10-15k depending on the case...now that he is so well known amongst incels a lot of people from all over the world come to home..crazy


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 9, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> All of them are aesthetically focused, but I guess Dr. Z is probably the best. Unless you want Sailer who is without a doubt the most aesthetically focused but costs more than $100k+.



Sailer photoshops / frauds many of his afters. He’s still a good option for those seeking extreme results/ mega ante face. Same with A&G.

People on here are hilariously stupid & think dr Z is the best in all cases. So stupid.

Alfaro is hilariously underrated, so is Raffaini.


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 9, 2019)

if money is no concern this is guy to go









Gesichtschirurgie - Dr. Brusco


Gerade in Hinblick auf Fragen der Gesichtsästhetik, die häufig nur als Domäne der Plastischen Chirurgie gelten, kann die Kieferchirurgie wertvolle Beiträge




dr-brusco.ch


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 9, 2019)

pablo_riesutmedis said:


> if money is no concern this is guy to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong. Brusco’s got a lot of fuckups. If money is no object either go with A&G or Triaca (who taught Brusco).


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 9, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Wrong. Brusco’s got a lot of fuckups. If money is no object either go with A&G or Triaca (who taught Brusco).



propaganda to damage the rep of my nig brusco (who taught dr z if remember correctly or was this triaca too?)


----------



## wristcel (Aug 9, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Alfaro is hilariously underrated, so is Raffaini.


how much do they charge? And they offer 'surgery first'?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 9, 2019)

for the consult what do you have to say?
"Hey bobo fix my maxilla"
@medialcanthuscel


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 9, 2019)

pablo_riesutmedis said:


> propaganda to damage the rep of my nig brusco (who taught dr z if remember correctly or was this triaca too?)




lmaoo, they're the holy trinity of chin wings


wristcel said:


> how much do they charge? And they offer 'surgery first'?



A is probably 20-30k 
R is probably closer to 40-50k

A has a minimally invasive LF1 technique which a lot of people with paranasal hollowing would benefit from.
R is well known for his aesthetic eye & doing rhinos/bi-max together.

Red(ish) pill on surgery first:

Unless you're class 3 (underbite) surgery first isn't always quite as viable. This is because the movements are harder to calculate when the teeth havent already been moved into their new occlusion. That said, the dude in this thread has restored my hope in it a little bit with his results. It may just be a case of picking a good surgeon.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yes, the price is always 10k, i had surgery First
> Even if you have to wear the braces, the total price is 10k
> 
> 
> ...


double jaw + genio for 10k?
seems good price for such result


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2019)

I paid 9k euro, but now the price is 10k euro


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> I sealed off in my room for 10 months to persuade my parents to pay the 10k. They even sent me to a psychologist. Being an ugly male and having bluepilled parents is very sad.
> For the next surgeries I will pay with my wageslaving money.
> And yes, go to Rome and do the bimax. Genio alone is cope



Did you have bite problems?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 9, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> Did you have bite problems?


I was compensated with braces at 15 when I was bluepilled about double jaw surgery


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 10, 2019)

@medialcanthuscel does he reply to emails?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 10, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> @medialcanthuscel does he reply to emails?


Yes, you can also try to write him on IG/fb


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 5, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yes, the price is always 10k, i had surgery First
> Even if you have to wear the braces, the total price is 10k
> 
> 
> ...


Can Marianneti also lenghten my ramus or would i need an special chin wing after the bimax/genio recovery for that? 
Does he utilize medpor or peek implants?


----------



## jake_okok (Mar 5, 2020)

NCT said:


> I need double jaw surgery to fix my subhuman lower third. My budget is around 20k.
> Who should I consult?



20k on surgery x_x
find happiness in other areas bro..


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Apr 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"


he quoted me 15k euro. you definitely paid 10k?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 6, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> he quoted me 15k euro. you definitely paid 10k?


yes, then he increased his prices, i'm sorry


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Apr 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> yes, then he increased his prices, i'm sorry


when were you quoted?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 6, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> when were you quoted?


december 2017


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> yes, then he increased his prices, i'm sorry


jfl at his love for money


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 8, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> he quoted me 15k euro. you definitely paid 10k?


probably they will be too busy when the quarantine ends so they told you a bigger price.
it's impossible they increased their price by 50%


----------



## kota (Apr 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> probably they will be too busy when the quarantine ends so they told you a bigger price.
> it's impossible they increased their price by 50%


I got the same quote from them before corona.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 16, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Tito Marianetti costs 10k and transformed my lower third from subhuman to top tier with a ccw rotation bimax +genio
> 
> Search "ortognatica Roma"



is his english still broken as fuck? when I consulted with him he had a translator and could barely fucking speak ngl was extremely annoying


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> lmaoo, they're the holy trinity of chin wings
> 
> 
> A is probably 20-30k
> ...



alfaro seemed like a salesman to me, he just yapped constantly about his clinic and recommended me like 10mm downgraft when all other surgeons prior recommended either linear advancement or slight clockwise rotation, i also don't see how his technique could improve paranasal hollowing, seems mostly down to the soft tissue interaction with how much movement is done, and the paranasal area relative to the outer regions of the face


----------



## deer (Jun 16, 2020)

Talk to Dr Doofenshmirtz, he does great wonders


----------

